
Richard Dawkins questions Ahmed Mohamed's 'motives' and sparks backlash - CaiGengYang
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/sep/20/richard-dawkins-questions-ahmed-mohamed-motive-backlash
======
tomlock
It does feel a bit like the raising of this material provides people with a
way of legitimizing the grievances of the Muslim community. Whether he built
the clock or not, police arrested him over its similarity to a bomb, yet
didn't evacuate the school as if it were one. Clearly the point isn't whether
this kid made the clock or not.

~~~
current_call
Maybe it was just a propaganda stunt to discourage domestic terrorism and push
the learn to code movement? Maybe this kid doesn't even exist.

